# Trimming Your Tegus Nails



## Jefroka (Dec 17, 2009)

Who's doing it? What do you use to do your trimming?

I was thinking of using something like this: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.zamberg.com/zb/dovotoro-high-quality-stainless-steel-pedicure-nippers-22559_5494_24_1_0_1i.ashx" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.zamberg.com/zb/dovotoro-high ... _0_1i.ashx</a><!-- m -->

Beauregard's nails are starting to become a problem, especially for the wife.


...Jefroka


----------



## Jefroka (Dec 17, 2009)

Ha haa, just looked at the price of those things! Just was looking for a pic to post of something similar to what we have already, would never pay anything near the going rate those are.


...Jefroka


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 17, 2009)

_Just regular clippers for dogs unless Dino's in a really good mood and willing to sit still long enough for me to use a grinder. Since they are still sharp sometimes after using the clippers. If he's not up for the grinder I use his leash and harness outside with a little tension on it. So he has to use his nails to walk, that usually works just right.

If you're use to clipping dogs nails especially ones with black or dark nails, then you should already know to just remove the tips. 

Then when all else fails and he's just not cooperative I take him to work with me. I hold him while someone else clips or grinds his nails._


----------



## Jefroka (Dec 17, 2009)

I have three dogs but the trimmer I use for their nails I don't think I'd want to use for my gu. 


...Jefroka


----------



## txrepgirl (Dec 17, 2009)

If you realy want to use some clipers I would use some baby clippers ( that's what my vet did on one of my Tegus ) . But the best and cheapest thing you can use is a simple rock. When we go hicking I pick up some nice rocks that are not to ruff and soak it in some clorax/ water solution. Than I rinse it off realy good and let it air dry for a day on both sides. Than I put it in the enclosure. The rock will file down the nails. 

How to clip the nails. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcsd-dVFXEY&feature=related" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lcsd-dVF ... re=related</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT9Phlwuqck" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT9Phlwuqck</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 17, 2009)

_Either way,..dog clippers, regular nail clippers that we use, (depending on the size of your Gu) will work. Like I said before,..sometimes the nails are still sharp after using them.

If not,..try a drill and grind'em.

Some people also place rocks inside of the enclosure. I have a few in Trickys cage but it doesn't :roll: work, maybe I need to switch the kind and size of the rocks I have. Which reminds me I need to clip his nails, now that he lets me hold him and pick him up. His nails are way too pointy and sharp. _


----------



## Turbine (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been using regular people nail clippers. With my female it takes two people, one to hold her, one to clip. My male just sits there and lets you clip the few nails he has left. (one of his previous owners didn't take good care of him).

I just clip the tip of the nail where it curves/points. That way you'll never come close to the vein and that needle sharp edge is gone.


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 18, 2009)

Ditto, I just use a smallish pair of human nail clippers for all my lizards. Those guillotine dog clippers would be hard for me to manage while holding a foot, I would think.

Turbine gave the procedure in a short but sweet explanation! I just trim the curve. Most of mine will let your trim their nails while they are sitting on you or hanging out. One female gets a little ansty about having her foot restrained, so I use the towel trick. My ig gets his done while hanging on a towel so that he's upright and won't run off. Nail trimming any animal works best when the animal is comfortable and in a secure position.


----------



## Jefroka (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, great feedback everyone. The two videos were great, the second one, wow, that iguana is sooooo laid back!

Looks like Beauregard is going through another growth spurt and he's starting to really fill out, he's more than 3' long now & those nails need trimming. 

My wife has thinner skin than I do & she's wearing his marks big time today!

I knew I would at some point need to trim his nails but that time has now come. 

Of all my exotic pets now & in the past this tegu is the most wonderful reptile I have ever owned, hands down. My wife feels the same way.


...Jefroka


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 18, 2009)

This should help give you an idea:

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1980&p=25941&hilit=clipping#p25941" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=24&t=1980&p=25941&hilit=clipping#p25941</a><!-- l -->


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Dec 22, 2009)

I just take mine to the reptile store where they have these lower profile nail clippers than the usual dog clippers and the manager clips them for me and all I have to do is hold the lizard. I am thinking about using my dog's peditrimmer thing, like a grinder


----------

